# An injury on Kara



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi guys,=. Yesterday Kara my female platy had this small white dot on her forehead near her dorsal fin and I thought she might had ick or something. So I did a 25% water change with warm water of 81 degrees to see if it will go away. So today it got worse and started to get bigger. now it looks like it can be some kind of fungus. Can someone help me what it could be? Here's the picture of the white thing. I can't take clearer pictures on my little canon PowerShot A490



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well since it is a platy she will like salt in her water so that is a good place to start. You can also try Pima fix or some antifungel Medication. If it is growing quickly I would opt for the antifungal meds asap.

If you have plants in your tank especially hornwort it does not tolerate antifungal meds .


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

All artificial.  Do I have to medicate the whole tank? Because I have two cories and a apple snail too.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

take the snail out some anti-ich/fungal medications have a chemical (name I forgot) that burns all invertebrates scaless fish, cories won't tolerate salt very well so take those out too (if you use salt), use prima fix, mela fix combo for 5-7 days, if that doesn't work I don't know what to tell you


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

I have an update on Kara's condition. I'm happy to report that the white thing apparently is starting to fad away really slowly( It's turning back to orange.). She's doing fine now.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Glad to hear that, I would still watch her carefully as this happend to me before then it got worse, keep watching her, keep us posted


----------

